# TOC Bikes Escaped The Garage



## Phattiremike (May 14, 2019)

I had to get to the side wall of my garage so some bikes made it outside for a few hours.  Here’s some pictures...


----------



## Phattiremike (May 14, 2019)

More pics


----------



## Rambler (May 14, 2019)

Beautiful bikes you have there!


----------



## ssum2 (May 14, 2019)

Wow found some good ones thanks for sharing


----------



## oldmtrcyc (May 14, 2019)

Awesome! I love the Elliott


----------



## Phattiremike (May 15, 2019)

Thanks for the likes and comments, there are more but it would have been tough getting to them, my high wheeler is on loan but would have looked great in this line up.


----------



## dnc1 (May 15, 2019)

Awesome collection!


----------



## Duchess (May 15, 2019)

Wow, those are awesome!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 15, 2019)

I like the black one the best.


----------



## willswares1220 (May 15, 2019)

What a find in that garage!! I bet you forgot you had them...... Love that early stuff!


----------



## Phattiremike (May 15, 2019)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I like the black one the best.



Which one, lol.


----------



## willswares1220 (May 16, 2019)

It's cool when everything comes out where you can see all for a change. Usually everything's packed away unless its carefully displayed in a collection everyday.


----------



## Phattiremike (May 16, 2019)

willswares1220 said:


> It's cool when everything comes out where you can see all for a change. Usually everything's packed away unless its carefully displayed in a collection everyday.



My garage stuff is visible but not displayed as well as others spaces I’ve seen.  I need to build a detached large garage/shop. Having some of it moved out for a short time reminds me I need to make it happen sooner then later.


----------



## Bearclaw (May 18, 2019)

Garage my ass they would be in my living room...


----------

